

Why do people use MailChimp? UI experience better at DirectIQ and Campaign Monitor - Dofuss
http://directiq.com 

======
Dofuss
I'm still trying to understand why MailChimp is so popular, like I understand
they have a lot of integrations, but their user experience is somewhat
horrendous. Any thoughts on an Email Marketing service? DirectIQ seems really
simple, albeit small and unknown to many.

------
jhwhite
Do you work at DirectIQ? This seems more of an advertisement than something to
spark a discussion. Your link even takes people to the homepage, not any kind
of article talking about the pros and cons of each service.

~~~
Dofuss
Nah, I knew someone would be bound to ask though. Buddies from Turkey swear by
this product as their email marketing solution. I could only provide one link,
and I feel like everyone knows about MailChimp, and Campaign Monitor (Used by
Apple etc), so I put in DirectIQ's URL to spark the discussion. Here's another
one that's been known to be simple: MadMimi.com -- it was just bought by
GoDaddy and has been known for it's UI, yet, MailChimp seems to trump all. It
baffles me. Thoughts?

~~~
Dofuss
In other words, I'm crowdsourcing to hear about the pros and cons of each
service out there... :)

------
bruceb
Mailchip gives you 12k emails to 2k people a month free. That helps in the
beginning.

~~~
Dofuss
True, but I feel like User Experience should be the all deciding factor. Like,
it cannot ALL come down to what's offered in a freemium account, can it?
Should it?

Lol I suppose a lot of it has to do with how much money you have to market a
product. Like when MailChimp sent Freddie to the stratosphere.. That was
pretty awesome..

